# Rope cleaner



## buzz sawyer (May 12, 2008)

Used a bull rope for a take down and had some poison ivy in the tree. I'm sure the rope made contact. Any suggestions for cleaning? The rope is double braided 3/4".


----------



## 2dogs (May 12, 2008)

You should contact the manufacturer for exact methods. I only use water, sometimes with a rope washer I bought from...uhmm I can't remember their name. More to follow.


----------



## treemandan (May 12, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Used a bull rope for a take down and had some poison ivy in the tree. I'm sure the rope made contact. Any suggestions for cleaning? The rope is double braided 3/4".



I think the oil will be dry by tommorow.


----------



## pdqdl (May 13, 2008)

Throw it in the washing machine with some regular detergent. It'll be fine, and so will your help. Plan on having a few tangles.

You might want to consider a front loader. Bull rope wrapped around the agitator in a top loader could be a big problem for the washer. It might make it hard to get out of the machine, too.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 13, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Used a bull rope for a take down and had some poison ivy in the tree. I'm sure the rope made contact. Any suggestions for cleaning? The rope is double braided 3/4".



Use a large heavy duty mesh bag, Woolite, and a front load washing machine. Hang it to dry.


----------



## reachtreeservi (May 13, 2008)

Last week , I went to the Doctor for a steroid shot and 12 days of pills after getting covered up in the Poison Ivy. 

She said the worst thing you could do is come home and take a hot shower, it spreads the oils. Take a cold shower instead.

Also to wash any clothing 3 times.

The Doc told me that the oils would stay active and able to cause a reaction for up to a year after getting on something. 

For my bull rope , I'd use a mesh laundry bag, go to the laundry mat and use a front loader machine with a little woolite and cold water.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 13, 2008)

reachtreeservi said:


> Last week , I went to the Doctor for a steroid shot and 12 days of pills after getting covered up in the Poison Ivy.



Welcome to my world! I just rolled off the steroid treatment 2 weeks ago. We did a hillside cleanup job, removing 40-50 pines, and one of my guys ran a poison ivy covered log through the chipper. I don't think he'll do that again!

One thing the doc reccomended was to wash off using Dawn dish detergent as soon as possible. He said that it breaks the oils down some and also helps to remove them (much like it does to dishes).


----------



## reachtreeservi (May 13, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Welcome to my world! I just rolled off the steroid treatment 2 weeks ago. We did a hillside cleanup job, removing 40-50 pines, and one of my guys ran a poison ivy covered log through the chipper. I don't think he'll do that again!
> 
> One thing the doc reccomended was to wash off using Dawn dish detergent as soon as possible. He said that it breaks the oils down some and also helps to remove them (much like it does to dishes).



Trip to the Doc was the 3rd one in the past year.

Thanks for welcoming me into your world, but how do we get out of this world ? LOL


----------



## Saw Bones (May 13, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Used a bull rope for a take down and had some poison ivy in the tree. I'm sure the rope made contact. Any suggestions for cleaning? The rope is double braided 3/4".



I use a product called Oak-n-Ivy brand tecnu outdoor skin cleanser. 
I buy it in 32 oz bottles. you rub in on for 2 minutes, then wash it off with soap and water. It neutralizes the urishinol from the poison ivy. (This is for your self) For your rope, wash in clear water with a mild detergent like ivory snow for example. Rinse thoroughly and air dry. The urishinol can stay active for months and cause a rash over and over again unless cleaned off.

I get poison Ivy easily and it lasts for 2 or 3 weeks before it goes away. This stuff helps me a lot. They also make a pre-contact solution and towelettes in individual packets to clean off with after contact.


----------



## pdqdl (May 13, 2008)

*Poison ivy pills*

If you suffer from poison ivy, try taking poison ivy pills. I have purchased these things for my guys in the past. Some of the guys that took them reported that they got immediate improvement, some said that they did nothing. So far, nobody ever got ill or developed a rash from them.

My current supply is exhausted, because they all got taken away by guys that thought they worked. What does that tell you?

Apparently they work both for relief of symptoms and as a preventative. Sugar pills, they contain _tiny_ amounts of the agent that causes the reaction. There are a number of different makers of the pills, look on Google for "poison ivy pills".

We used RHUS TOX, available in a number of different concentrations. Just one place out of many to buy from: 

http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/products/details.html?productid=RHUT&gclid=CMzFho20pJMCFRUdsgod5itdpA


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for some great suggestions! My concern was the length of time the oils remain active - I've gotten the rash from firewood in the middle of winter.
I used the Tech-nu product after I got done with this tree and no rash so far. 
I don't have a front load washer so I'll try the mild detergent in a large tub. After it dries I'll loan it to someone and see if they get a rash. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pdqdl (May 13, 2008)

If you are REALLY worried about the oils, put a strong dose of Clorox in the wash. That will denature the oil and make it non-irritating.

That works on your skin too, but none of the medical people will tell you that.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 13, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> If you are REALLY worried about the oils, put a strong dose of Clorox in the wash. That will denature the oil and make it non-irritating.
> 
> That works on your skin too, but none of the medical people will tell you that.



Yeah - seems like I've heard of that before on the skin. Wouldn't want it on the face though. Dad always sang the praises of Fels Naphtha Soap.


----------



## Bermie (May 14, 2008)

Ditto, ditto the Oak -n-Ivy Tecnu...that product WORKS. Forestry Suppliers Catalog has it listed.

Clorox will work too, my hubby used to use it on the blisters after they formed, until one time he overdid it and mildly poisoned himself...he doesn't do it any more! He is ULTRA sensitive to PI, the Tecnu really does work for him, can't recommend it enough.

As for your rope, I would be careful using bleach on it, too harsh...detergent and/or Tecnu and a double or triple rinse will help. Daisy chain it and wrap it around the spindle, that really helps to keep it from tangling, set it on gentle action.

PI, HATE the stuff, walked into some last week, luckily below waist level, the pants, shoes and socks went in the wash by themselves...so far, so good...


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> If you are REALLY worried about the oils, put a strong dose of Clorox in the wash. That will denature the oil and make it non-irritating.
> 
> That works on your skin too, but none of the medical people will tell you that.



Bleach on your skin? No thanks, I use Zanfel and long sleeve shirts. I get it easy to but I don't think I ever got it from a rope that had contact with it.
Bleach? you might as well use gasoline.


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2008)

Bermie said:


> Ditto, ditto the Oak -n-Ivy Tecnu...that product WORKS. Forestry Suppliers Catalog has it listed.
> 
> Clorox will work too, my hubby used to use it on the blisters after they formed, until one time he overdid it and mildly poisoned himself...he doesn't do it any more! He is ULTRA sensitive to PI, the Tecnu really does work for him, can't recommend it enough.
> 
> ...


 Poisoned by putting bleach on you skin? Go figure, I would never think that would happen.


----------



## booboo (May 14, 2008)

+1 on Tecnu.

The stuff is great. I'll use it if I expect to get exposed, after I'm exposed to take the oil off, if I get a small rash, it also seems to help keep it from spreading. The CVS Pharmacy stores have small bottles of it on the shelf around here.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 15, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Poisoned by putting bleach on you skin? Go figure, I would never think that would happen.



I used gasoline a couple times in my younger days. As for bleach poisoning, I don't know - could be individual susecptibility. At one time employees where I work washed their hands liberally every day with it to remover ink stains. They'd been using it for years and one day the owner asked me if I could figure out why we always had a strong odor from the septic tank.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 15, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Poisoned by putting bleach on you skin? Go figure, I would never think that would happen.



I think the key is that she said he was using it to clean AFTER blistering. If he had any open wounds, he could have taken in too much chlorine directly into his blood through the wounds. Chlorine does nasty stuff when in excess...


----------



## treemandan (May 15, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> I used gasoline a couple times in my younger days. As for bleach poisoning, I don't know - could be individual susecptibility. At one time employees where I work washed their hands liberally every day with it to remover ink stains. They'd been using it for years and one day the owner asked me if I could figure out why we always had a strong odor from the septic tank.



Did they never hear of GOJO? My God what a liabilty. The smell of bleach on your hands is enough to kill you, it takes awhile for it to go away.
One time I drop a carbuerator but caught it low and pulled it into my torso. I got gas on my little PP. Not good, in fact very bad. 
My God the implications of employees using bleach like that. Did the owner let it go on? Get his ass sued he would. don't mean to offend but those people don't seem to bright. I used to be familiar with an AB ####, GOJO worked just fine.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (May 15, 2008)

buzz sawyer said:


> Used a bull rope for a take down and had some poison ivy in the tree. I'm sure the rope made contact. Any suggestions for cleaning? The rope is double braided 3/4".


 While stationed at Camp Lejeune,NC in the Marines we would wash rapelling ropes inside of a mesh laundry bag in the washer with reg detergent. Works great and rope will not get tangled around impeller!


----------



## geofore (May 15, 2008)

*before ivy*

Have any of you that are allergic to ivy tried to spray yourself with a spray on bandaid before you handle the ivy? Spray the exposed body parts and let dry a miniute before you handle the ivy. I, myself, am not allergic to the ivy so I don't worry about it.


----------



## treemandan (May 15, 2008)

geofore said:


> Have any of you that are allergic to ivy tried to spray yourself with a spray on bandaid before you handle the ivy? Spray the exposed body parts and let dry a miniute before you handle the ivy. I, myself, am not allergic to the ivy so I don't worry about it.



I hate you, oh how I do. You will never know the horror and agony. Uhm, best thing is not to have exposed body parts around ivy. Some people get it by breathing it in though I am told.


----------



## Bermie (May 16, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> I think the key is that she said he was using it to clean AFTER blistering. If he had any open wounds, he could have taken in too much chlorine directly into his blood through the wounds. Chlorine does nasty stuff when in excess...



Yep, that's right...poor bugger looked like a bad accident, we'd been clearing out behind the house, winter, so the PI has no leaves, he must have pulled a vine down across his face, he had it on his face, hands, legs, torso....spreading...
In desperation to try and dry it up, he tried the clorox treatment, it stopped spreading but the clorox got in his bloodstream and he started feeling REAL nasty, stopped that foolishness really quick!

This was before we discoverd Tecnu, now even at the HINT that he's been near it we scrub down with it, or if the blisters start, clean 'em with Tecnu and they don't spread...and have never had a repeat of the awful blister boy...

Did I say Tecnu works? Tecnu WORKS!


----------



## pdqdl (May 16, 2008)

*I don't think you read my post's carefully*

Bleach destroys the active agent of the poison ivy. So far as I am able to determine, it has no more destructive effect on the rope than it does on your laundry.

Splash it onto hands, arms, other NON-SENSITIVE AREAS to remove the allergens. I do it all the time, and yes, you smell like laundry bleach for about an hour. If you put it on open sores, it will be painful, and might incline some folks to not feel well. That slick feeling on your hands from a dose of straight bleach is the keratin proteins in your skin denaturing into something else. No biggie, since we lose layers of skin constantly. Put it on mucous membranes with no epithelial layer (rash, open blister): different story altogether

I can string trim poison ivy wearing shorts and not get it; although I transfer the urushiol to my wife with a touch. Cuts way down on certain activities if you don't take care of business.

Tecnu is labeled for that sort of thing, and I advise the inexperienced or sensitive to bleach to give it a try. Costs a lot more than bleach, though.

Rhus tox pills: buy some, try it out. Some of my guys swear by it. Several have converted from highly allergic to no problem with poison ivy.


----------



## geofore (May 16, 2008)

*allergy*

I know what you mean about some folks get just it by breathing it. My sister-in-law is one of those folks she gets it all the time, can't be outside when the grass is being cut.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> Bleach destroys the active agent of the poison ivy. So far as I am able to determine, it has no more destructive effect on the rope than it does on your laundry.
> 
> Splash it onto hands, arms, other NON-SENSITIVE AREAS to remove the allergens. I do it all the time, and yes, you smell like laundry bleach for about an hour. If you put it on open sores, it will be painful, and might incline some folks to not feel well. That slick feeling on your hands from a dose of straight bleach is the keratin proteins in your skin denaturing into something else. No biggie, since we lose layers of skin constantly. Put it on mucous membranes with no epithelial layer (rash, open blister): different story altogether
> 
> ...



I don't know who to believe on this, you or all the warnings listed on the label of Clorox. But I tell this: drink a teaspoon a 87 octane a day and you will live to be one hundred.Thing is on your 100th birthday you drop dead.


----------



## capetrees (May 16, 2008)

Having been in the stuff ass deep always, I am always able to spot ivy a mile away. The trick is to not break the leaves or the branches. There is no "oil" on the outer edges. The leaves shine like a rhodie does. The poison is inside, winter and summer. Walk through a patch of ivy shoulder high some time and tell me you won't get the heebyjeebies! But continue in one direction and you won't get the itch. Go back the same way, through the broken leaves and branches and your a deadman! Trick to removing it is to use a lot of soap, dish detergent is best but any will do in that soap cuts oils and grease. Wash it in warm to hot water to actually open the pores and get the oilds out of your skin. Wash at least twice and that menas all exposed skin. Then, in the same washing, soap up and rinse in cold water to close the pores again and let you arms air dry. Works for me everytime. Very little rash, maybe between the fingers and a small patch here or there. And don't think gloves will help. They just collect the oils for next time. As for the rope, run a rag soaked with bleach over it to breakdown the oils. Maybe even drag it through some wet grass. It will disipate over time.


----------



## pdqdl (May 19, 2008)

capetrees said:


> Walk through a patch of ivy shoulder high some time and tell me you won't get the heebyjeebies!



Ok! I don't. No heebyjeebies for me. 

I routinely pull the stuff up barehanded. Once cut/ripped out, rake into a pile and throw onto a truck. Strim trim: juice splatters everywhere. No protection needed, as I am not allergic to it at all. 

I have given it to my wife several times, however. You can imagine how well that went over. So far, she refuses to take the Rhus Tox, so no relief in sight. I am safe so long as I bleach it away. This is a fix that probably won't work for some people.

I have a lot of experience with employees and problems, though. Some people are so allergic they must go to the hospital if they just brush up against it. In my experience, some people get worse reactions the more they are exposed to it, but most have diminished responses as they are repeatedly exposed. Several of my guys have gotten to the point that they came down with a mildly irritating set of bumps once per year. after that, they were good for the rest of the year.

When Enrique started working for me, he needed steroid shots to reduce the severity of the blisters and rashes. After a couple of years, he was down to just getting a few itchy bumps. Many exposures, and a little Rhus Tox.

By the way: poison ivy leaves are nearly indistinguishable from Box Elder. The critical difference is that leaves are alternate on PI, paired on the Box Elder, which is a variety of maple tree. Don't count on PI being a vine, or having toothed or smooth leaf margins, or being shiny or not: the plant is highly variable. Sometimes woody free standing, sometimes climbing/vining. Leaves on the same plant can be smooth edges, serrated, or heavily indented.


----------



## joesawer (May 19, 2008)

Wash the rope in a mesh laundry bag, in a large front loader with a glass door. If it has a plastic door it is possible for the friction to damage the rope and the door.
The oil can cause a reaction for up to 7 years.
My dad always swore by bleach. I could never tell that it made any difference. Chlorine scars your arteries and I don't need any more of that. Gojo or any other mechanic's hand cleaner works about as good as anything. Gold bond extra strength menthol lotion gives me as much relieve as any thing non-prescription. Calamine lotion just turns it pink. The shots and steroid cream help the most for relief. 
I have never tried the pills. If I ever get back into an area with it I will have to try them.


----------



## Lawnmowerboy48 (May 19, 2008)

Mix up a paste of salt and water and apply to the rash a couple of times, dries it right out.


----------

